# BIOS / WIN8 - Installieren ohne Laufwerk?



## NetBull (14. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

hab mir vor drei Wochen ein Windows 8 Laptop von Akoya (MEDION) gekauft. Modell S6214T. Würde die Kiste gerne neu aufsetzen um einiges so zu organisieren wie ich es brauche. 

Problem 1?
Ich kann nicht von DVD / CD booten da es kein CD/DVD gibt. Aber bekomme das Teil auch nicht auf booten von SD-Karte umgestellt. Geht das überhaupt? Von SD Karte booten? 

Problem 2? Wie bekomme ich eine Boot-DVD auf einen Stick/eine SD Karte um damit zu booten?

LG NetBu||


----------



## Hunter (14. Juni 2014)

Also ich würde Dir Vorschlagen Windows 8 per USB Stick zu installieren.
Hier hast Du  auch gleich eine Anleitung: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/91135-windows-8-usb-stick-installieren-so-funktioniert-s.html


----------



## NetBull (14. Juni 2014)

Hi, ... 

mein Problem ist in erster Linie das Teil von was Anderen als der Festplatte zu booten,....

LG D


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juni 2014)

Beim Starten des PCs oder Notebook werden am Anfang immer Tastenkombinationen eingeblendet (F2, F8, F19, [Entf] sind oft vorkommende Tasten).
Du drückst eben deine entsprechende Taste und gelangst zu der Auswahl des zu bootenden Geräts. Dann wählst du deinen USB-Stick aus (der Name sollte klar von dem der Festplatte und des CD-Laufwerks differenzierbar sein).


----------



## NetBull (15. Juni 2014)

Keine der üblichen Tasten geht. Mit F2 komm ich ins BIOS. Aber da kann ich keine Laufwerke auswählen. Es werden keine Tasten angezeigt, es kommt gleich die MEDION anzeige ....


----------



## NetBull (15. Juni 2014)

Nachtrag .. es ist die F10. Aber ich kann angeschlossene USB-Platten im folgenden Menü nicht sehen. Allerdings sind die auch noch nicht mit einem System bestückt und ich weis nicht ob alle SLOTS zum Booten geeignet sind.


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juni 2014)

NetBull hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings sind die auch noch nicht mit einem System bestückt


Bei mir werden immer angeschlossenen Geräte angezeigt.
Du musst deinen USB-Stick oder -Festplatte natürlich bootfähig machen.

Alternativ kannst du auch im BIOS im Bootmenü die Reihenfolge der zu überprüfenden Boot-Medien setzen.


----------



## NetBull (20. Juni 2014)

Hmm... Eigentlich habe ich keinen USB Stick. Würde am liebsten von SD Karte booten. SD Karten habe ich massig. USB hab ich nur große Platten zum Sichern von Daten und alle voll...   )


----------



## ComFreek (20. Juni 2014)

Booten von SD-Karten sollte eigentlich möglich sein. Bei Google lässt sich viel finden, z. B. das hier hört sich vielversprechend an.

Ansonsten: Kann man nicht Windows direkt von Windows selbst installieren? Ich meine damit, dass man nur die *.iso mounten müsste (dieses Feature ist bei Windows 8 im Explorer integriert) und dann die Setup-Datei ausführen müsste.


----------



## NetBull (21. Juni 2014)

WIN 8 ist noch neu für mich. Aber es geht mir auch um ACRONIS, mit dem ich das System booten muss um komplette Backups zu erstellen.


----------



## NetBull (24. September 2014)

Also mit Acronis geht es nicht, es erfasst die vielen Volumes nicht die Windows zum booten braucht (allerdings frage ich mich warum windows 4 Partitionen zum booten braucht)


----------



## NetBull (24. September 2014)

Aber das ist ein neues Thema... Da es nicht mehr ums Booten vom Stick geht.
Booten geht:
Beim Akoya S6214T MD 993280 allerdings nicht von SD karte, sondern nur von externem USB Stick indem man mit UNETBOOTIN eine UEFI Boot Partition mit einem UEFI fähigen OS erstellt. Dann muss man im Bios unter BOOT das Windows boot manuell abschalten, fast boot ausschalten und eventuell noch unter security das secure boot deaktiveren


----------

